#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  looking for fire and explosion guidance

## driftshade

guys，
   i urgently need this book  "fire and explosion guidance(2007)",it was published by UKOOA,it's a really good guidance,please tell me how can get it except using money.


many thanks.See More: looking for fire and explosion guidance

----------


## nisus

I need that book, too. Thanks.

----------


## salahbouz

I found these links tray with
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## driftshade

thanks anyway, but it's not the book i am finding.i have this two sections.

----------


## salahbouz

third part
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
These documents have now been combined into a single document covering both subject
i trayed with  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
more than 9 Mo but it's stoped 
if anyone can tray to upload it we are gr

----------


## salahbouz

third part
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
These documents have now been combined into a single document covering both subject
i trayed with  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
more than 9 Mo but it's stoped 
if anyone can tray to upload it we are gr

----------


## selmagis

Same request:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

